#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Dúvida sobre porta LAN Ubiquiti

## lleonardo

Pessoal, como todos sabem, porta LAN de equipamentos ubiquiti e merda é a mesma coisa. Queima com muita facilidade.

Aqui nós orientamos os clientes a desligarem o rádio em temporais, mesmo assim uma hora ou outra aparece um cliente com a LAN do rádio queimada e o cliente jura de pé junto que o rádio estava fora da tomada. Sabemos que muitos mentem.

Minha dúvida é: descarga atmosférica pode queimar a LAN do rádio, mesmo se o rádio estiver fora da tomada? 

Algum expert no assunto pode dar uma explicação?

----------


## xunda

Acompanhado

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## CarlosAlves

Olá amigo. Não é culpa da ubiquiti. O uso de cabo metálico sempre sofre influência de descargas elétricas. A instalação é o que ajuda a definir a intensidade dessa influência. Cabos externos longos, antena fixada em estrutura metálica sem aterramento etc, cabo de rede passando junto a cabos elétricos, etc... tudo isso aumenta o risco. Tem lugar que queima tanto que é necessário trocar a antena de lugar. A melhor solução é aterrar o equipamento. Espero ter ajudado. Abraço!


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## CarlosAlves

Desligado da tomada é mais difícil mas tb queima! O cabo recebe indução e essa indução ao circular pelo circuito queima a porta LAN. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## lleonardo

Essa questão de aterramento é complicado. Ainda não peguei um único cliente que tivesse aterramento nas tomadas. E a gente ter que ficar levando barra de cobre pra aterrar a tomada do cara, não rola. Até porque não é só enfiar a barra no chão que tá aterrado. É bem mais complexo. De certa forma, acho que a ubiquiti tem um pouco de culpa nisso, pq não vejo o pessoal reclamando de rádios mikrotik como reclamam de ubiquiti.

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, como todos sabem, porta LAN de equipamentos ubiquiti e merda é a mesma coisa. Queima com muita facilidade.
> 
> Aqui nós orientamos os clientes a desligarem o rádio em temporais, mesmo assim uma hora ou outra aparece um cliente com a LAN do rádio queimada e o cliente jura de pé junto que o rádio estava fora da tomada. Sabemos que muitos mentem.
> 
> Minha dúvida é: descarga atmosférica pode queimar a LAN do rádio, mesmo se o rádio estiver fora da tomada? 
> 
> Algum expert no assunto pode dar uma explicação?


Um breve relato sobre queima de Lan Ubiquiti. As que eu tive queimada a porta Lan até hoje, quando efetivamente desligadas da rede elétrica foram aquelas em que o cabo entre o POE e o rádio eram muito compridos (>10mts) e expostos (instalações em propriedades rurais, torres remotas, etc). Fora isso somente a queima do POE mesmo.

Com isso aprendi algumas coisas: Em instalações em locais em que o rádio vai ficar a mais de 10mts do cliente e o cabo vai ficar exposto (rural geralmente), eu levo a energia até o pé do mastro com cabo FE80 e deixo o POE dentro de caixa hermética, coloco um Clamper aterrado e o cabo entre o POE e o rádio ficam curtos. O gasto é um pouco maior, mas se algo vai queimar por indução de descarga atmosférica vai ser o POE e não o rádio... prejuízo de uns R$25 e o serviço de troca (que muitas vezes nem cobro).

Quando é em torre eu utilizo eletroduto metálico aterrado e cabo Utp blindado e mais o protetor da Ubiquiti... Tenho queimas mas é de rádio inteiro quando a descarga é muito forte e na própria torre...mas geralmente o para-rádios dá conta...

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Toda a fonte de energia primária tendo três pinos é imprescendível o seu aterramento, isso não quer dizer que os de dois não precisem. Na média se for indoor não tem tanta necessidade, mas outdoor já muda de figura.
Trabalho com eletronica desde aos 13 anos de idade( 1976), e desde aquela época alguns já necessitavam de aterramento, atualmente quase tudo. Mas a rede elétrica é o principal motivo, caso não esteja boa uma queda inferior a 100 volts mesmo que por milisegundos é suticiente para fazer um belo estrago, e se a rede for em 230 volts, praticamente não afetaria e caso a rede vá para mais de 250 ou 270 volts os protetores entram em curto queimando o fusível; mau contacto na tomada ou na linha nada segura, nem mesmo um bom aterramento.
Feliz 2017.

----------


## cassoljunior

> Um breve relato sobre queima de Lan Ubiquiti. As que eu tive queimada a porta Lan até hoje, quando efetivamente desligadas da rede elétrica foram aquelas em que o cabo entre o POE e o rádio eram muito compridos (>10mts) e expostos (instalações em propriedades rurais, torres remotas, etc). Fora isso somente a queima do POE mesmo.
> 
> Com isso aprendi algumas coisas: Em instalações em locais em que o rádio vai ficar a mais de 10mts do cliente e o cabo vai ficar exposto (rural geralmente), eu levo a energia até o pé do mastro com cabo FE80 e deixo o POE dentro de caixa hermética, coloco um Clamper aterrado e o cabo entre o POE e o rádio ficam curtos. O gasto é um pouco maior, mas se algo vai queimar por indução de descarga atmosférica vai ser o POE e não o rádio... prejuízo de uns R$25 e o serviço de troca (que muitas vezes nem cobro).
> 
> Quando é em torre eu utilizo eletroduto metálico aterrado e cabo Utp blindado e mais o protetor da Ubiquiti... Tenho queimas mas é de rádio inteiro quando a descarga é muito forte e na própria torre...mas geralmente o para-rádios dá conta...
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Poderia postar este esquema com camper ?


Sent from my XT1563 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui duas operadoras usam os rádios numa torre de telefonia rural, com torre auto-portante, galvanizada e sem cabo de para-raio, sua estrutura é o proprio condutor; não soube de nenhum caso com queima das LANs ou WANs, nem mesmo o rádio e consumo superior a 300kw por mês, instalado em zona rural.
A torre segue os critérios do CREA/CONFEA, bom como o para-raio e seus aterramentos; É baixo a queima de aparelhos nesta instalação, mesmo a rede elétrica não ser um modelo até mesmo ao padrão antigo e os fios são pirelli, algo difícil de se achar atualmente.

----------


## sphreak

> Poderia postar este esquema com camper ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using UnderLinux mobile app


Vou fazer um esqueminha e posto ainda hoje

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Como prometido segue dois esquemas bem simples de utilização de Clamper (ou DPS - dispositivo protetor de surto)

O primeiro esquema é o que eu utilizo em torres, na minha casa... enfim... é o esquema básico de ligação para proteção contra descargas elétricas antes da entrada do quadro de disjuntores.



Esse tipo de ligação deve ser feita uma por fase. Aqui está representado uma ligação monofásica. Se fosse por exemplo trifásico, em cada fase teria um dispositivo DPS.



____________________________________________________________________
Esse último modelo é o mais simples. Eu utilizo ele principalmente em clientes rurais, onde eu levo 110V até o pé do mastro (geralemente com FE80) e faço a ligação do POE dentro de caixa hermética próximo ao rádio. Essas ligações são quando o rádio tem de ficar a mais de 20mts do cliente ou em caso de repetidora dentro da propriedade.





O dispositivo de proteção é um sistema similar ao encontrado no chaveamento da fonte. Feito por um varistor e descarga no aterramento. 

Existem outros dispositivos com centelhador a gás... mas são mais caros e de eficácia um tanto desencontrada para tensão de 110~220V. São bons para aterramento telefônico.
______________________________________________________

Uma dica para quem vai fazer, vai remodelar, reformar ou revisar instalações elétricas em torres. 

Nunca utilize o mesmo sistema de aterramento do pára raios da torre para aterrar os equipamentos... (pode parecer bobeira mas já vi fazerem)...

Façam um sistema de aterramento independente e com separação mínima de 5 metros, assim a terra provê uma certa isolação entre os sistemas.

----------


## JOSEVAL1

Eu não sei muito, mais o que sei a respeito é que trabalho com ubiquiti a 3 anos.
E nestes 3 anos perdir 6 rádios com defeito de porta LAN.
Mas em todos as conexões uso conector blindado ubiquiti e cabo blindado ubiquiti também.
Em todos faço o aterramento entre Poe e rádio independente se a tomada do cliente for aterrada ou não.
Acho que tenho dado sorte com esse meio de instalações.
O que acham?

----------


## luishenrique

Tem casos também de infiltrar água pelo cabo e descer até na fonte POE, da curto e queima a LAN. Uma vez deu um temporal tão forte aqui que teve um monte desses casos. Foi tão forte que até quebrou o painel de LED de alguns Nanos mais velhos e infiltrou água dentro rsrs

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Infelizmente a maioria dos profissionais de campo erram na hora de fazer a instalação de aparelhos com POEs outdoor. Fiz em alguns e tenho casos que já faz anos que não dá nenhum problema, o meu inclusive.

----------


## alexandrestos

Bom dia, trabalho a um bom tempo, com estes equipamentos grande maioria vejo instalação mal feita, e a falta de aterramento e um grande problema. Faz o aterramento, segundo problema se chama técnico!!! Resolvendo estes dois problemas evita muita coisa!!!

----------


## luis07937

> Um breve relato sobre queima de Lan Ubiquiti. As que eu tive queimada a porta Lan até hoje, quando efetivamente desligadas da rede elétrica foram aquelas em que o cabo entre o POE e o rádio eram muito compridos (>10mts) e expostos (instalações em propriedades rurais, torres remotas, etc). Fora isso somente a queima do POE mesmo.
> 
> Com isso aprendi algumas coisas: Em instalações em locais em que o rádio vai ficar a mais de 10mts do cliente e o cabo vai ficar exposto (rural geralmente), eu levo a energia até o pé do mastro com cabo FE80 e deixo o POE dentro de caixa hermética, coloco um Clamper aterrado e o cabo entre o POE e o rádio ficam curtos. O gasto é um pouco maior, mas se algo vai queimar por indução de descarga atmosférica vai ser o POE e não o rádio... prejuízo de uns R$25 e o serviço de troca (que muitas vezes nem cobro).
> 
> Quando é em torre eu utilizo eletroduto metálico aterrado e cabo Utp blindado e mais o protetor da Ubiquiti... Tenho queimas mas é de rádio inteiro quando a descarga é muito forte e na própria torre...mas geralmente o para-rádios dá conta...
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Desculpa desenterrar o tópico, mas tenho uma dúvida relacionada. 

Na casa da minha mãe, que fica numa fazenda em um campo aberto, já foram perdidos nos últimos dois anos 3 Ubiquiti M900 por queima de porta LAN em tempestades, mesmo com o equipamento fora da tomada a LAN queima. O M900 fica instalado em uma torre metálica estaiada de 15 metros sem aterramento. Já falei mil vezes pra eles contratarem uma empresa pra fazer um aterramento descente e uma instalação melhor, mas preferem ficar rezando, mas isso não tem ajudado. 

Tenho a seguinte dúvida, se durante uma tempestade, eles removerem o cabo LAN da fonte POE, isso pode ajudar a evitar a tensão induzida no cabo? E se o cabo for removido da fonte POE e for instalado um adaptador curto-circuitando todos os fios do cabo de rede, isso pode ajudar como um quebra galho?

OBS: Não acredito que os raios estejam atingindo diretamente a torre, pois abri os equipamentos e eles estão inteiros, nada torrado, só a porta LAN danificada mesmo, e nos arredores da casa há muitas arvores mais altas que a torre.

OBS2: Na ultima vez que estive lá eu instalei um aterramento básico com uma haste para o computador (que dava choque) e os esquipamentos, instalei um nobreak e um protetor de surto Clamper na rede e outro protetor para rede POE, mas não adiantou pois semana passada queimou novante. (A torre continuou sem aterramento).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

luis07937; para-raio protege vidas e indiretamente ajuda a proteger equipamentos. Aterramento ou o famoso fio terra protege a pessoa num eventual choque estático que acontece principalmente em dias secos ou muito úmidos, indiretamente ajuda a proteger os equipamentos.
Na área rural, devido a grande extensão dos fios e normalmente cabos de alumínio ou de cobre que seja no circuito aéreo em suas emendas devido a vibração do vento pode ocorrer oxidação, provoca mau-contacto queimando os equipamentos. Por isso as concessionárias fazem manutenção preventiva deixando um quarteirão ou mais sem energia no meio urbano.
Num ponto de tomada, usa tomada "T" ou um monte delas nesse ponto é algo impensável, os aparelhos merecem pelo menos uma extensão com filtro e protetor com 4 tomadas pelo menos e é o mais aconselhado uma vez que se usam fio de 2,5 mm². Vale lembrar que fio de 2.5 mm² suporta uma corrente de no máximo 8 A ou 1000 watts por uns 5 ou 10 minutos conforme os materiais envolvidos ou 500 watts se for de uso contínuo numa rede de 127 volts.

Aparelhos da Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik não funcionam bem com fontes POEs inferiores a 18 volts, eu uso bullet como AP e menos de 18 trava de vez em quando mesmo com 12 metros de cabo. Qualquer equipamento exige pelo menos 10 watts e 15 watts em alto tráfego, roteador comum é 6 watts e cerca de 9 a 12 watts em alto tráfego mas nas fontes o consumo é maior.

----------


## sphreak

> Desculpa desenterrar o tópico, mas tenho uma dúvida relacionada. 
> 
> Na casa da minha mãe, que fica numa fazenda em um campo aberto, já foram perdidos nos últimos dois anos 3 Ubiquiti M900 por queima de porta LAN em tempestades, mesmo com o equipamento fora da tomada a LAN queima. O M900 fica instalado em uma torre metálica estaiada de 15 metros sem aterramento. Já falei mil vezes pra eles contratarem uma empresa pra fazer um aterramento descente e uma instalação melhor, mas preferem ficar rezando, mas isso não tem ajudado. 
> 
> Tenho a seguinte dúvida, se durante uma tempestade, eles removerem o cabo LAN da fonte POE, isso pode ajudar a evitar a tensão induzida no cabo? E se o cabo for removido da fonte POE e for instalado um adaptador curto-circuitando todos os fios do cabo de rede, isso pode ajudar como um quebra galho?
> 
> OBS: Não acredito que os raios estejam atingindo diretamente a torre, pois abri os equipamentos e eles estão inteiros, nada torrado, só a porta LAN danificada mesmo, e nos arredores da casa há muitas arvores mais altas que a torre.
> 
> OBS2: Na ultima vez que estive lá eu instalei um aterramento básico com uma haste para o computador (que dava choque) e os esquipamentos, instalei um nobreak e um protetor de surto Clamper na rede e outro protetor para rede POE, mas não adiantou pois semana passada queimou novante. (A torre continuou sem aterramento).


Instale um protetor de surto da própria Ubiquiti próximo ao rádio (custa em torno de R$70 no ML). Troque o cabo entre o POE e o novo protetor de surto por UTP blindado. 
Faça um aterramento exclusivo para o protetor de surto Ubiquiti.
Aterre a torre.
Instale um pára raio na torre (pára raios deve ser isolado da estrutura conforme norma ABNT)
Instale um dissipador de estática na lateral da torre (tem esquemas aqui no fórum)
Instale eletrodutos de PVC (cano preto) para isolar os fios da parte metálica da torre
Instale um terra ativo para o pino central do POE
Instale um DPS Clamper de no mínimo 20Ka nas linhas de fase da residência, antes do quadro geral de disjuntores e pós medidor de consumo.

Esse é o máximo de proteção que poderá obter.

Informação adicional: Qual a distância da torre da residência? O POE fica instalado onde?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, desde 1984 que trabalhos com radio-comunicação e torres eram aterradas e seus para-raios isolados da torre até aí nada demais. Nas duas últimas décadas algumas torres estão usando a própria estrutura como condutor para o para-raio, logicamente numa auto-portante as três ou quatro faces são ligados a hastes diferentes perfazendo como se fosse um raio de ação.
Nesse meio tempo nenhum equipamento em 20 anos queimou por conta do raio, mas sim por conta do surto na linha telefônica ou na rede elétrica; numa torre possui 5 pequenos provedores, duas delas com 30 a 60 metros de cabo de rede, mas queimar a LAN ou WAN não.

Uso um mastro de 5 metros aterrado, instalado uma antena HF( 6 MHz), 2 VHF (165 MHz, 250 MHz), FM e XT para receber a internet e antena parabólica que está a 10 metros de distância sem aterramento, mas aterrado pelo cabo coaxial( perdi a TV, LNBF e um dos receptores e uma lâmpada incandescente) mesmo assim após 15 anos.
Tenho um aterramento próprio, mas uso duas lâmpadas de 60 watts como protetores de surto entre Terra e Neutro.

----------


## sphreak

> sphreak, desde 1984 que trabalhos com radio-comunicação e torres eram aterradas e seus para-raios isolados da torre até aí nada demais. Nas duas últimas décadas algumas torres estão usando a própria estrutura como condutor para o para-raio, logicamente numa auto-portante as três ou quatro faces são ligados a hastes diferentes perfazendo como se fosse um raio de ação.
> Nesse meio tempo nenhum equipamento em 20 anos queimou por conta do raio, mas sim por conta do surto na linha telefônica ou na rede elétrica; numa torre possui 5 pequenos provedores, duas delas com 30 a 60 metros de cabo de rede, mas queimar a LAN ou WAN não.
> 
> Uso um mastro de 5 metros aterrado, instalado uma antena HF( 6 MHz), 2 VHF (165 MHz, 250 MHz), FM e XT para receber a internet e antena parabólica que está a 10 metros de distância sem aterramento, mas aterrado pelo cabo coaxial( perdi a TV, LNBF e um dos receptores e uma lâmpada incandescente) mesmo assim após 15 anos.
> Tenho um aterramento próprio, mas uso duas lâmpadas de 60 watts como protetores de surto entre Terra e Neutro.


Eu entendo. Mas muito projeto de fundo de quintal por aí, torre estaiada, etc tenta se utilizar dessa técnica da utilização ds própria estrutura como condutor de descargas e esquece que para isso funcionar todo o resto deve estar isolado da estrutura metálica. Isso porque se não houver esse isolamento, a própria estática da descarga pode induzir corrente nos cabos e causar a queima.
É o problema enfrentado por instalações rurais, que possuem longos cabos de energia ou ainda longos cabos UTP. A queima dos equipamentos se dá pela indução estática no cabo, que queima os equipamentos mesmo eles estando desligados.
Se observarmos nas instalações modernas em telecom, que se utilizam da técnica da torre condutora, há eletrodutos no centro da estrutura para levar a fiação para cima, isolando portanto essa fiação. 
Rádios e antenas modernos, que ficam instalados no alto de torres, possuem comumente componentes não metálicos (plástico, PVC, poliéster, etc) em alguns de seus pontos estruturais para promover esse isolamento, ou ainda possuem aterramento e são feito de materiais metálicos pouco condutores (baquelite, zamak, etc).

Na sua generalidade, o que se vê por aí, é o cabo UTP comum amarrado com fixadores na lateral metálica da estrutura. Aí não vai. Qualquer descarga estática mais forte pode fritar tudo.

----------


## wala

E se o cabo for blindado e for aquele grosso tipo o hercules ai não precisaria usar conduite de pvc? Pois as vezes se tem a necessidade de subir um cabo longo em uma haste dessas telescopica. Ai se aterrar o cabo na haste?? e a haste aterrar no aterramento? Vai dar problema? Eu subo um cabo de rede so la encima coloco um switch o cabo ja alimenta o switch que alimenta as setoriais com cabinhos bem curto entra as setorias e o switch mais to achando que desse jeito pode ser que os radio se salve mais facil, mais pelo menos uma porta do switch ta correndo mais risco.

----------


## luis07937

> Instale um protetor de surto da própria Ubiquiti próximo ao rádio (custa em torno de R$70 no ML). Troque o cabo entre o POE e o novo protetor de surto por UTP blindado. 
> Faça um aterramento exclusivo para o protetor de surto Ubiquiti.
> Aterre a torre.
> Instale um pára raio na torre (pára raios deve ser isolado da estrutura conforme norma ABNT)
> Instale um dissipador de estática na lateral da torre (tem esquemas aqui no fórum)
> Instale eletrodutos de PVC (cano preto) para isolar os fios da parte metálica da torre
> Instale um terra ativo para o pino central do POE
> Instale um DPS Clamper de no mínimo 20Ka nas linhas de fase da residência, antes do quadro geral de disjuntores e pós medidor de consumo.
> 
> ...


Fica a aproximadamente 4 metros da residencia, o POE fica lá embaixo do lado do computador ligado no nobrek e aos filtros.

----------

